# Pyro's ole' Oxford Haunt 2010



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

day and nite shots;
halloween 2010 pictures by pyro-1966 - Photobucket


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow! Your Haunt looks like it covers a large area! Excellent Job! Hope you had a great season!!!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice Job Pyro! Looked like it was a lot of fun! Oh and I love your haunt sign about the strobe lights and no touching.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice work.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Beware! Clowns Are Evil!" Yep, you got that right

This is an impressive haunt, pyro. You put a lot of effort into it and it shows beautifully.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great haunt Pyro, very well done!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow, good job and I agree, clowns are evil!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thanks all


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Awesome Manny! It looks even better in person!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Very well done! You have a lot packed in there! Looks like a fun time. Great job.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great! Lots of fun stuff everywhere!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

This looks great. Wish I could see it in person. If it is anything like mine, pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great stuff Pyro....


----------

